# Returning Form to US Social Security



## Maxx62

This morning I received form SSA-7162-OCR-SM, in the snail mail, from the Social Security Administration in the United States. The form is pretty straight forward, and I've already filled it out. However, I notice that the instructions say to return the form in the accompanying envelope they have provided. I was thinking to return my form via FedEx, so I can have confirmation that they received it, and also because I know that the postal system here in PI is a little shaky. However, I'm kinda worried that if I send it via FedEx, (within a FedEx envelope) that someone within the Social Security will say, "Ah ha" he didn't send the form back exactly as we instructed!" What's the best way to return this to the US, and am I being paranoid?


----------



## JimnNila143

*Registered Mail*



Maxx62 said:


> This morning I received form SSA-7162-OCR-SM, in the snail mail, from the Social Security Administration in the United States. The form is pretty straight forward, and I've already filled it out. However, I notice that the instructions say to return the form in the accompanying envelope they have provided. I was thinking to return my form via FedEx, so I can have confirmation that they received it, and also because I know that the postal system here in PI is a little shaky. However, I'm kinda worried that if I send it via FedEx, (within a FedEx envelope) that someone within the Social Security will say, "Ah ha" he didn't send the form back exactly as we instructed!" What's the best way to return this to the US, and am I being paranoid?


Go to your local post office and you can send the envelope under normal conditions, no need to send Certified, Registered Mail or FedEx. I don't recommend sending by FedEx because of the expense, remember than any mail that is sent certified or registered, someone on the other end has to sign for it. If the mail gets that to the SSA office on Saturday, there is nobody to sign for it.


----------



## 197649

It may be a pain call the Embassy SSA branch and ask them their recommendation You may be able to send it to the Embassy via Air21


----------



## DonAndAbby

From what I have heard discussed before, the address they give you is a PO BOX. Express carriers such as FedEx, DHL and LBC can't delivery to a PO Box. Only USPS can.

If you want to send it express to the US, you could:

A. Send it to a friend and ask them to put in the USPS mail.
B. Call SS and ask them for a physical delivery address.

I used to work for an express carrier. The US government gets a lot of letters and packages from the express carriers, so they usually have a physical address that can be given out. They may not want to give it out to the general public.

That is a good idea to try the SS at the Embassy. I hope that works.


----------



## Asian Spirit

We use the postal service at the VFW for all Social Security mailings both to and from the US. Mail travels between Manila the local VFW by special courier. It is the most safe and secure method that I know of and have not had an issue with things going missing. That form is especially important as if it is lost in transit in either direction, your SS benefits will be suspended until you handle the issue through the embassy in Manila.
Cost of the PO box at VFW is about P1,600 per year and well worth the cost considering lost mail effects your SS benefits..


----------



## bbazor

Jet Lag said:


> We use the postal service at the VFW for all Social Security mailings both to and from the US. Mail travels between Manila the local VFW by special courier. It is the most safe and secure method that I know of and have not had an issue with things going missing. That form is especially important as if it is lost in transit in either direction, your SS benefits will be suspended until you handle the issue through the embassy in Manila.
> Cost of the PO box at VFW is about P1,600 per year and well worth the cost considering lost mail effects your SS benefits..


Is that P1600 for non-retirees? I am a vet, but not eligible for the VFW mail service. Also, do you know if the VFW in Baguio has the same service?


----------



## 197649

bbazor said:


> Is that P1600 for non-retirees? I am a vet, but not eligible for the VFW mail service. Also, do you know if the VFW in Baguio has the same service?


Really your a Vet why aren't you eligible if you don't mind me asking. There's not an RAO near you Angels and Subic is closest to you but really too far.

Might read this post 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/102707-mail-delivery.html


----------



## Maxx62

c_acton98 said:


> It may be a pain call the Embassy SSA branch and ask them their recommendation You may be able to send it to the Embassy via Air21


Sorry to ask such a silly question, but what is "Air21" and is it available to non-military? I just want to have a general idea before I contact the Embassy SSA?


----------



## Maxx62

Maxx62 said:


> This morning I received form SSA-7162-OCR-SM, in the snail mail, from the Social Security Administration in the United States. The form is pretty straight forward, and I've already filled it out. However, I notice that the instructions say to return the form in the accompanying envelope they have provided. I was thinking to return my form via FedEx, so I can have confirmation that they received it, and also because I know that the postal system here in PI is a little shaky. However, I'm kinda worried that if I send it via FedEx, (within a FedEx envelope) that someone within the Social Security will say, "Ah ha" he didn't send the form back exactly as we instructed!" What's the best way to return this to the US, and am I being paranoid?


Well, it looks like FedEx is definitely out, as the cost of sending an envelope via FedEx would be approximately $80.00, even if delivering to a PO Box can be gotten around. I think that I will take my completed forms out today, and have them scanned. I'll contact SSA up in Manila and ask them if I can email the scanned copies to them, and also send originals back to US, via snail mail.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Air 21 delivery service*



Maxx62 said:


> Sorry to ask such a silly question, but what is "Air21" and is it available to non-military? I just want to have a general idea before I contact the Embassy SSA?


Here's a short cut to this service the US embassy uses it.

Air 21 - Sagot ko Padala Mo!


----------



## bbazor

c_acton98 said:


> Really your a Vet why aren't you eligible if you don't mind me asking. There's not an RAO near you Angels and Subic is closest to you but really too far.
> 
> Might read this post
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/102707-mail-delivery.html


Well, I am a little confused about all of this. The last time I was in Baguio (btw, I am in California working now, but will move to Baguio next month), I went to the local VFW office at the Red Lion Inn. I asked them if I was eligible for the mail service. They told me that I was not unless I had a service related disability. I always thought that it was a service for all Vets, but I guess not. If that is true, I would be willing to pay the P1600, but I don't want to go to Angeles to get my mail. If I have been mislead, please set me straight and let me know what I have to do to become eligible.


----------



## 197649

I too am under the impression VFW is VETERANS OF FORIEGN WARS. Anyone can join, but the mail thing maybe a quirk they have here just as VA has different rules than in the U.S. I recommend you google the VFW and shoot them an email. The answer you got just don't sound right as the RAO does not have that criteria. Of course its all through the Embassy and we all know the government is cutting many programs so anything may not last long


----------



## Asian Spirit

c_acton98 said:


> I too am under the impression VFW is VETERANS OF FORIEGN WARS. Anyone can join, but the mail thing maybe a quirk they have here just as VA has different rules than in the U.S. I recommend you google the VFW and shoot them an email. The answer you got just don't sound right as the RAO does not have that criteria. Of course its all through the Embassy and we all know the government is cutting many programs so anything may not last long


Good thought -- however, there are two different types of mail service at the VFW. One is for "Retired" military. That one, the mail travels as *US Mail* all the way to and from the states as an APO or FPO.

The other one, the one that I use, is open to anyone. No VFW membership or full retirement from military is required.
With this one, Your mail travels to and from MANILA via courier. It is then hand delivered to the Main Philpost office in Manila for shipment overseas---and same in reverse. So rather than a APO or FPO, your mailing address is a PO Box in Manila.

It's a great service and I even have two of my young daughters authorized to pick up or to send out mail from the mail room if I should be in the hospital or otherwise unable to pick up or drop off mail.

The Angeles City VFW is the largest in the country and worth visiting or emailing them.

Can't complain as have never had a problem with mail that way. At the same time I enjoy a club sandwich or tacos while there at the VFW---even though it's fattening ... --- ...


----------



## cvgtpc1

Jet Lag said:


> Good thought -- however, there are two different types of mail service at the VFW. One is for "Retired" military. That one, the mail travels as *US Mail* all the way to and from the states as an APO or FPO.
> 
> The other one, the one that I use, is open to anyone. No VFW membership or full retirement from military is required.
> With this one, Your mail travels to and from MANILA via courier. It is then hand delivered to the Main Philpost office in Manila for shipment overseas---and same in reverse. So rather than a APO or FPO, your mailing address is a PO Box in Manila.
> 
> It's a great service and I even have two of my young daughters authorized to pick up or to send out mail from the mail room if I should be in the hospital or otherwise unable to pick up or drop off mail.
> 
> The Angeles City VFW is the largest in the country and worth visiting or emailing them.
> 
> Can't complain as have never had a problem with mail that way. At the same time I enjoy a club sandwich or tacos while there at the VFW---even though it's fattening ... --- ...


Great omelets!


----------



## Asian Spirit

cvgtpc1 said:


> Great omelets!


I've found that all the food I've tried over there is good. Especially now that they have a new owner/manager. Menu is good and I actually check out the menu online before going so I know what I want.
Only thing I'm not seeing is the glass pie case they use to have with the banana cream, apple, and cherry pies etc.
Doggonit, now I'm getting hungry. Still, I don't venture into Balibago unless I have no other choice.


----------



## George6020

I've had to return "Annual Income" forms to SSA and to North Carolina state for the last 3 years. I use FedEx every time, because I trust them to deliver it......I will NEVER use local Philippine mail, because its not reliable. Cost was approx. P1500 for each letter sent. It only takes 1 time for it NOT to get to its destination, and take a very long time plus the aggravation of fixing things.


----------



## JimnNila143

So far we have been lucky, our problem is that Manila is 2 hours away from us and if my wife had to pay 1,500PhP to send a letter, she would not be happy, knowing how frugal she is. Fortunately I don't have to send anything to my home state of Louisiana as far as SSA. In fact, I don't even have to file a tax return. All I have to do is send in the SSA report to let them know I am still alive and that is all she wrote.


----------



## 197649

George6020 said:


> I've had to return "Annual Income" forms to SSA and to North Carolina state for the last 3 years. I use FedEx every time, because I trust them to deliver it......I will NEVER use local Philippine mail, because its not reliable. Cost was approx. P1500 for each letter sent. It only takes 1 time for it NOT to get to its destination, and take a very long time plus the aggravation of fixing things.


George excellent point sometimes we get wrapped around the cost of things and forget the headaches it will cause if we don't execute it properly. Cause in the long run what is the cost? My wife always tells me to turn off the AC or the fan or something to save money. I tell her would you rather I be miserable hot and sticky and complain a lot. Normally she leaves me alone. After all I worked to retire and be happy not be miserable


----------



## Maxx62

The other day I happened to be talking with my sister-in-law, who lives here in Cebu, and she mentioned that she also gets the same form from the SSA, about once a year. My sister-in-law worked as a nurse in the US, and she retired here about ten years ago. She also informed me that she usually returns her form back to the SSA via Fed Ex, and that she hasn't had any problems returning her forms this way. Well, my wife and my sister-in-law twisted my arm into going down to the Fed Ex location, near the Mactan International Airport, to find out about sending my form. 

When I got there, the Fed Ex representative told me that they ship the Social Security address on my envelope, all the time, and he even showed me the waybill from the guy who had been in line ahead of me, and this fellow was also returning his form to the same Social Security PO Box in Pennsylvania. I asked the Fed Ex representative how they could deliver to a post office box, and he said that the PO Box listed in the SSA return address wasn't an actual PO Box, and that PO Box number actually represented a particular mail dept. within the Social Security Administration. 

I really had mixed feelings about it, but I went ahead and sent my form via Fed Ex. It cost me approximately 1,500 Pesos, (much less than the cost I found on their website) and I've been tracking my package online. Right now my package is in New Jersey, and it looks like it should reach Wilkes-Barre in Pennsylvania, sometime tomorrow.

Of course I photocopied my forms before I sent them, and I should have enough time to send them again, in case I need to, but I'm really hoping that I haven't made a mistake by using this method. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## 197649

That makes since to me as big as they are. Like me in Kuwait I had a PO box to send to but it went to the APO ZIP CODE first then was broken down to units then to the PO box after arriving at the unit,


----------



## Asian Spirit

Maxx, please do keep us updated on this one as I will help countless people (including me) in the future.



Thanks

Jet Lag


----------



## Maxx62

Just wondering if anyone else is having trouble getting the Social Security Administration in Manila to respond to emails? I've been trying to send messages to the email address listed on their website, I'm not getting any replies? Does anyone know of an alternate email I can use? Also, I tried calling the number on their site, but I get a recording stating that "this service is unavailable." Not sure, but maybe I'm getting the recorded message due to Globe?


----------



## Asian Spirit

Maxx62 said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is having trouble getting the Social Security Administration in Manila to respond to emails? I've been trying to send messages to the email address listed on their website, I'm not getting any replies? Does anyone know of an alternate email I can use? Also, I tried calling the number on their site, but I get a recording stating that "this service is unavailable." Not sure, but maybe I'm getting the recorded message due to Globe?


Looking on the Embassy website I'm not seeing any notice that they are closed or having trouble with internet service.
If you are collecting social here in the Philippines you have a case worker. Your case worker has a direct email address that you should have. If you don't have your workers email address, I'd suggest you call the embassy and have your call transferred to the Social Security office..


----------



## Maxx62

Jet Lag said:


> Looking on the Embassy website I'm not seeing any notice that they are closed or having trouble with internet service.
> If you are collecting social here in the Philippines you have a case worker. Your case worker has a direct email address that you should have. If you don't have your workers email address, I'd suggest you call the embassy and have your call transferred to the Social Security office..


I'll try calling them again tomorrow.


----------



## Maxx62

Well, according to the Fed Ex website, my package was received at the Social Security Administration in Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania. I guess the next step is hoping that someone in their mail-room doesn't just set it down somewhere and forget about it. The Fed Ex number is 8028 6640 6180 if anyone wants to check it out online. Also, I'm guessing that my wife didn't sign us up for long distance calls, with Globe, and maybe that is the reason why I cannot call SSA in Manila. I will try using one of my in-law's phones, and see if that works.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Maxx62 said:


> Well, according to the Fed Ex website, my package was received at the Social Security Administration in Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania. I guess the next step is hoping that someone in their mail-room doesn't just set it down somewhere and forget about it. The Fed Ex number is 8028 6640 6180 if anyone wants to check it out online. Also, I'm guessing that my wife didn't sign us up for long distance calls, with Globe, and maybe that is the reason why I cannot call SSA in Manila. I will try using one of my in-law's phones, and see if that works.


Thanks for the update on the Fed-Ex letter to Social in the US. Those people there get enough mail (including those probably) that it will get to the right department in short order. Good to know it got there though.

Your phone service calling the embassy will be anyones guess. If you have a post paid plan, you should be able to call without a problem. 
Hope you're able to get hold of them.


----------



## Maxx62

Well, I called the Social Security up in Manila last Friday, and left them a message, but so far they haven't called me back, or sent me an email. I'm a little worried, because I'd like to confirm that they received my forms, and I'm wondering if it is unusual that they haven't contacted me?


----------



## Asian Spirit

Maxx62 said:


> Well, I called the Social Security up in Manila last Friday, and left them a message, but so far they haven't called me back, or sent me an email. I'm a little worried, because I'd like to confirm that they received my forms, and I'm wondering if it is unusual that they haven't contacted me?


Maxx, where you get your SS sent to a bank here in the country, you must have a case worker at the Social Security office at the embassy.?.?.???
An email directly to your caseworker should get a reply within 24 hours. I have has very good luck with emails to and from there.
With phone calls I have found it difficult getting hold of my caseworker at times; but emails have never been a problem...


----------



## Maxx62

Jet Lag said:


> Maxx, where you get your SS sent to a bank here in the country, you must have a case worker at the Social Security office at the embassy.?.?.???
> An email directly to your caseworker should get a reply within 24 hours. I have has very good luck with emails to and from there.
> With phone calls I have found it difficult getting hold of my caseworker at times; but emails have never been a problem...


I honestly don't know who my case worker is here in the Philippines?


----------



## Maxx62

Well, to make a long story short, I stayed up late last night and called 1-800 for Social Security in the US. I waited on hold for about 30 min, but eventually I was able to speak with someone. The person that I spoke wasn't able to confirm that they had received my form (Fed Ex says it was delivered) but she said that according to the information in front of her that there did not appear to be any issues with my account. I asked her if there was anything else that I needed to do, and said "No" everything was fine with my case. Hmm...I'm wondering if I should call them back during the first week of July, just to be certain? I think that the form I returned stated that it needed to be returned by July 7. I would really like them to confirm that they received it, but I don't know if that will be possible.


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Social Security At Manila US Embassy*



Maxx62 said:


> I honestly don't know who my case worker is here in the Philippines?





Maxx62 said:


> Well, to make a long story short, I stayed up late last night and called 1-800 for Social Security in the US. I waited on hold for about 30 min, but eventually I was able to speak with someone. The person that I spoke wasn't able to confirm that they had received my form (Fed Ex says it was delivered) but she said that according to the information in front of her that there did not appear to be any issues with my account. I asked her if there was anything else that I needed to do, and said "No" everything was fine with my case. Hmm...I'm wondering if I should call them back during the first week of July, just to be certain? I think that the form I returned stated that it needed to be returned by July 7. I would really like them to confirm that they received it, but I don't know if that will be possible.


I have a friend that lives close to us. He worries more about money than anything else in life. As such, he makes a voice call to his worker at the embassy about the 24th or 25th of every month to make sure there is no problem for his next deposit.

On the other side of the coin, I have not called or even emailed my case worker there at the embassy since the first month I started collecting.

You should know who your worker is and just an email or phone call to the embassy will end the hassle of calling the US.

Also, even though it is the same government office in the US as here; the people in the states don't usually deal with those cases of recipients that are collecting overseas like we are. As such, they often time give wrong information because they simply don't know.




Jet...


----------



## George6020

Maxx62 said:


> Well, to make a long story short, I stayed up late last night and called 1-800 for Social Security in the US. I waited on hold for about 30 min, but eventually I was able to speak with someone. The person that I spoke wasn't able to confirm that they had received my form (Fed Ex says it was delivered) but she said that according to the information in front of her that there did not appear to be any issues with my account. I asked her if there was anything else that I needed to do, and said "No" everything was fine with my case. Hmm...I'm wondering if I should call them back during the first week of July, just to be certain? I think that the form I returned stated that it needed to be returned by July 7. I would really like them to confirm that they received it, but I don't know if that will be possible.


Wow...I might have lost my cool with that rep.........but at least they confirmed that your standing was ok. But I too would like to have the official ok that they received my info. Its hard to believe they don't have all that info connected with your account.


----------



## Nickleback99

I would follow it up And get Name who signed for it from FedEx. We FedEx to IRS in 2011 or 12 for older tax return to get her tax I'd # since married but not to States yet. IRS sai dc they never got it..Bull!...bit hard to fight th he IRS monster. Now that she hss SSN here, going try file amended return.


----------



## 197649

Maxx relax a bit my friend I know its worrisome and frustrating sometimes and you just can't get an answer. Now look at it from the person on the other end of the phone too. Did they just get off the phone with some irate person who cussed them out called them names and such. did they not get their paycheck, do they have family issues. You can say well that's not my problem but really it is cause if they are not focused on their job they are not helpful at all. Now don't get me wrong I have been that customer who was belligerent.
You got your proof it was received by FEDEX. That's an official document. I have been doing the SSN stuff for a while and just use the RAO mail system. So far no issues. Save your money on phone calls my friend. If it really concerning to you take the time go for a trip to Manila did you try to call or email the person I gave you? I have had good luck with her. Sometimes its a pain in the a$$ but at least at my age it only getting all worked up is more harmful than good. And as Nickleback said get names


----------



## Asian Spirit

c_acton98 said:


> Maxx relax a bit my friend I know its worrisome and frustrating sometimes and you just can't get an answer. Now look at it from the person on the other end of the phone too. Did they just get off the phone with some irate person who cussed them out called them names and such. did they not get their paycheck, do they have family issues. You can say well that's not my problem but really it is cause if they are not focused on their job they are not helpful at all. Now don't get me wrong I have been that customer who was belligerent.
> You got your proof it was received by FEDEX. That's an official document. I have been doing the SSN stuff for a while and just use the RAO mail system. So far no issues. Save your money on phone calls my friend. If it really concerning to you take the time go for a trip to Manila did you try to call or email the person I gave you? I have had good luck with her. Sometimes its a pain in the a$$ but at least at my age it only getting all worked up is more harmful than good. And as Nickleback said get names


Great post with good thoughts and insight. 

Maxx, here's the thing too. If that first letter does not make it there, Social will send another within 3 months or so. and then even one more about two months later. If the third sending is not returned to them, then your social security will be "suspended." At that point, you need to know who your worker is at the embassy. You would need to call or email your worker and explain your social was suspended.
Your worker will email you that same form to fill out. You print the form, fill it out, and send it back to your worker using LBC Freight Co. When your worker receives it, he or she will reactivate your social security benefits. It then takes about one week and your past due deposit(s) are in your bank.
Right now the two most important things are to relax, don't worry about it. And two, find out the name, email address, and cell number of your Social Security worker at the embassy...


----------



## Maxx62

c_acton98 said:


> Maxx relax a bit my friend I know its worrisome and frustrating sometimes and you just can't get an answer. Now look at it from the person on the other end of the phone too. Did they just get off the phone with some irate person who cussed them out called them names and such. did they not get their paycheck, do they have family issues. You can say well that's not my problem but really it is cause if they are not focused on their job they are not helpful at all. Now don't get me wrong I have been that customer who was belligerent.
> You got your proof it was received by FEDEX. That's an official document. I have been doing the SSN stuff for a while and just use the RAO mail system. So far no issues. Save your money on phone calls my friend. If it really concerning to you take the time go for a trip to Manila did you try to call or email the person I gave you? I have had good luck with her. Sometimes its a pain in the a$$ but at least at my age it only getting all worked up is more harmful than good. And as Nickleback said get names


C_action98, No I haven't tried to contact that person up in Manila yet. I figured I'd try the 1-800 number in US first, and then if I couldn't get through, I'd try the person you recommended. My gut instinct tells me that everything is probably alright, and I think that the people working for Social Security, in the US, have probably learned to always be as vague as possible, to protect themselves, and to keep their jobs . Who can blame them? However, I'm hoping that if there was a real problem with my account, that they would speak up and tell me.


----------



## Maxx62

Jet Lag said:


> Great post with good thoughts and insight.
> 
> Maxx, here's the thing too. If that first letter does not make it there, Social will send another within 3 months or so. and then even one more about two months later. If the third sending is not returned to them, then your social security will be "suspended." At that point, you need to know who your worker is at the embassy. You would need to call or email your worker and explain your social was suspended.
> Your worker will email you that same form to fill out. You print the form, fill it out, and send it back to your worker using LBC Freight Co. When your worker receives it, he or she will reactivate your social security benefits. It then takes about one week and your past due deposit(s) are in your bank.
> Right now the two most important things are to relax, don't worry about it. And two, find out the name, email address, and cell number of your Social Security worker at the embassy...


Jet, The rep that I spoke with in the US mentioned something similar to what you described, regarding the additional forms being sent out, and she informed me that she would make an notation in the system indicating that postal system in my area is extremely slow. Well, I guess I'm a little paranoid because back in 2012 I had a few problems with the SSA. Back then I received a letter stating that my claim had been approved, and that I would be receiving X Dollars per month. However, a few days later I received a second letter informing me that my claim had been denied. I wasn't sure if I had been approved or not, until I suddenly started receiving benefits. (Couldn't really get help on the telephone.) So, I always feel a little uneasy in dealing with the SSA, and I'm afraid to rock the boat with them too much, unless I really need to.


----------



## Jalba

Send it certified mail, return receipt requested, Phil Post . Phil post office will give you tracking number. 6 days from Mnl to New York City. 5 days ifrom ISC NEW YORK (usps) to Scranton, Pa. 10 days from Scranton to Wilkes Barre, Pa. the reason given is that certified mail goes thru special process to make sure protocols are observed. But it will get there.


----------

